

The Real Problem with Citizens United - Argentum01
http://blog.westleyargentum.com/blog/2015/07/26/the-real-problem-with-citizens-united/

======
hwstar
This won't be fixed without a constitutional convention. Either a
constitutional convention, or a state-invoked Article V convention would be
necessary. Congress won't fix this as it attacks the source of campaign
funding.

We need to make several changes to our constitution. These are the most
pressing must-implement changes:

1\. Only allow the government to provide money to candidates. 2\. Get rid of
the electoral college for the election of the President and replace it with
election by popular vote. 3\. Only allow natural persons to get the bill of
rights protections. 4\. Guarantee the right to vote to all natural or
naturalized US citizens 18 years of age or older, and prevent states from
implementing obstructions to voting such as voter ID, testing, and permanently
barring ex-cons from voting.

These amendments would be nice to have:

1\. Establish constitutional controls against rent-seeking and regulatory
capture the expense of the free market.

2\. Enact banking regulation at the constitutional level.

3\. Control lobbying at the constitutional level.

I'm not optimistic about getting these amendments into the constitution. The
Federal governement is too powerful, and will probably self-coup to protect
its interests.

